# Getting beagle puppy, 1 or 2?



## GamerDad26 (Mar 27, 2008)

We've done quite a bit or research and have decided to get a beagle puppy. Everything I've read says to get 2 if you can, so the puppy won't be bored and become destructive when left alone after getting him/her home from the breeder. Ideally we'd just like the one, but not at the expense in scarring her emotionally by being left alone during the day while we're at work/school.

Thoughts? Thanks!

Also, if we do decide to get 2 puppies. Is it better to get a sibling? Different/same gender? Or another breed altogether?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

If you just want the one, then I'd say definitely just get the one. Two puppies are insanely more difficult than one at a time. I don't know where you'd hear to get two at a time, generally that's discouraged. and if you go to a reputable breeder, they will probably not allow one person to take home more than one puppy at a time.

Just make sure you do a lot of socializing with your pup and she should be fine. It's all about playing with your dog, training them, and exercising them. Getting multiple dogs to try to appease your other dogs is really not a good idea. Unless you are willing to put a lot of effort into raising two pups, then just go with one. 

If you get a second dog later on, it's generally recommended that you get opposite sexes to reduce same sex aggression. Based on my experiences, it seems to depend a lot on the individual dogs. We have 3 females and 2 males now with no problems.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> Everything I've read says to get 2 if you can, so the puppy won't be bored and become destructive when left alone after getting him/her home from the breeder


Honestly, I think you're reading the wrong stuff.

I would HIGHLY recommend you get one pup (or adult dog if you want avoid some of the grief) and get that dog thoroughly trained and socialized. before you bring in a second.

I believe two beagle pups, unless it's going to be a full-time endeavor for you, would drive you insane.

I'm not discouraging you from the breed - the only breed I ever actually sought out was a beagle - but they are a special handful.

Others will weigh in, but I'll be astounded if anyone here advises you to get two pups at the same time - especially siblings.


----------



## Alygi (Mar 23, 2008)

It would require LOTS of work. Two dogs does have its advantages, but I'd rather have two adults than two puppies. 

Are you a first-time dog owner? If so, I would highly recommend you only get one puppy. I'm not saying you can't handle two, but often times people don't realize just how much work puppies actually are. 

Having one male and one female is apparently the best way to go if you have two dogs. 

Good luck with your search.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Honestly, I think the idea of having two dogs of opposite gender may be overstated. It's much more complex than that.

Two very assertive dogs of similar size and age are more likely to have "issues" regardless of gender.

Ultimately, Molly and Esther will probably be two similar-sized females. But Molly is laid-back and not terribly assertive. Esther is, well, Esther. I think they will always be fine together because of the differences in temperament and age.

But if I'd gotten them both, untrained, at the same time, I'd be dead.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Get one. Just one. I beg of you. 

It is usually not recommended for one to get two puppies at the same time of any breed. For the beagle, this is ESPECIALLY so. 

Beagles are noisy. They are messy. They are incredibly mischievous. They are notoriously difficult to train. I will consent that I adore having two of them; however, if I had had to train both of them simultaneously and care for them in their adolescent years simultaneously, I have no doubt that I would have gone out of my mind.

Your dog is not going to be scarred emotionally by being left alone for a few hours while you are at work or school. If you insist on her having company, then enroll her in a doggie daycare near you while no one can supervise. However, bear in mind that most puppies should be taken out every two hours or so to prevent accidents, so she should NOT be left alone the whole day regardless of whether you have two puppies or not.

If anything were to "scar" your pup from being left alone during the day, I would be most concerned about the lack of socialization and training that would leave a long-lasting impact on her psychological health. At this age, puppies need to be out and about, being exposed to new stimuli and being given chances to learn. If you can't be around to provide this for the majority of the day, you may want to reconsider getting a pup and think about getting an older dog instead, which won't need quite as much maintenance.


----------



## raquyx (Dec 27, 2007)

ONE ONE ONE.

Please get only one, if you get one at all.


----------



## Dogmom07 (Jul 5, 2007)

One Beagle is quite enough!  I adopted Buddy as an adult last year, he was 3 at the time. He is the second Beagle I have owned and I can tell you they require a lot of _human_ attention. He has a big brother, Rottie mix and he still manages to get himself into trouble 

Beagles are wonderful dogs, they are always happy and love people and other dogs. They are loving and cuddly, but they are very stubborn! Some are noisy, my first Beagle howled all the time, Buddy has never howled. The only time he barks is when Mel barks, he has to put his two cents in 

I think if this is the first time with this breed, you are better off starting off with one and spending the appropriate amount of time training him or her. 

Have you considered adopting an adult, maybe 1 or 2 yrs old? I adopted both of mine as adults and they were already housebroken


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

If you really only want the one, then just get one. I have no problems with two puppies, I did it myself, but you have to really want two. I can tell you first hand that two are just as destructive, and while a playmate is nice and they tire eachother out somewhat, they get into an awful lot of trouble together.


----------



## GamerDad26 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the input everyone. We decided to just go with the one beagle puppy at 8 weeks old. We're dog-sitting a couple chihuahuas (9 months/4 years) so the beagle puppy certainly won't be alone during the day when we're not at home.


----------



## Dogmom07 (Jul 5, 2007)

Great news, please keep us updated, we would love to see photos of your new addition.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

RonE said:


> Honestly, I think you're reading the wrong stuff.
> 
> I would HIGHLY recommend you get one pup (or adult dog if you want avoid some of the grief) and get that dog thoroughly trained and socialized. before you bring in a second.
> 
> ...


I agree.



rosemaryninja said:


> Get one. Just one. I beg of you.
> 
> It is usually not recommended for one to get two puppies at the same time of any breed. For the beagle, this is ESPECIALLY so.
> 
> ...


I AGREE!

Kody is a beagle and I got him after I had Bailey(beagle) for 3 or so years. Bailey is way laid back and doesnt bother anyone, so it didnt matter much. But if I had TWO Kodys?!?! Oh MAN! Couldnt do it. Kody has my german shepherd as a playmate, we live in an apartment. (Bailey lives with my mom now.) If I leave the two of them home alone they will DESTROY things. If I leave just one home alone, they ususally tend to sleep. But I have come home to no blinds left on the living room window, couches torn apart, etc etc. Stick with one. Train him train him train him! Crate training will be your savior. Beagles are a tremendous amount of fun. I have never owned a dog that has been as much fun as kody. (And I have had 6 dogs in my lifetime so far.) They will play until THEY wear YOU out! They are stubborn, but also very willing to learn. And they are just the cutest dogs, IMO. But yes, one, would be best. If you decide to add one later on, great! But for now, one puppy of any breed would be a lot to handle. Beagles just make it more interesting!


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

You've made the right decision! I adore beagles but trying to raise/train more than one at a time is not for the faint of heart. In fact, two beagle puppies just might be enough to put a seasoned dog owner on his/her knees begging for some relief! (That's me I'm talking about, BTW.)


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 30, 2008)

A friend of mine had heard the same thing regarding two beagles, and that's what he did. Needless to say the next year of his life (and his new house) were a complete ruin LOL.


----------



## bella's Mum (Apr 1, 2008)

just double checked the date and it wasnt an april fool.
you need more reading and never get two puppies at the same time especially working dogs training is twice as hard lol
i know its hard, id love to get another dog.. but am exercising self control till mines learnt everything she needs to know


----------

